# Newborn Puppy with Yellow Discharge ??



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anyone say with any certainty what the yellow relates to....... Our bitch, Candy, had a very very difficult whelping (it would take quite a while to fully describe it all) with 4 pups due, one was stillborn and two have since passed away. The surviving Pup gained weight initially (first day) but has since stopped growing and is crying too much. Currently 96 grams on Day 5. NB: We are feeding with a every two hours with syringe. What we have from the vets to date is that the pups were stressed on delivery and they were Jaundiced. NB: The mother is fine except milk is not plentiful and the surviving pup is unable to feed from (lack of strength). We have never had such difficulty before and I feel the need to understand what has gone on.

The image of the pup after delivery shows the yellow discharge on her. All three pups were the same. This pup 'squirted' out - whilst the Mum had left the whelping box and was 'wandering' around the kitchen - after the placenta came out first and we called her 'Lucky' - of course that remains to be seen.

According to the Vet we have done everything we can. We are obviously fervently hoping for her survival.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know nothing about this, but I'll be praying that your little one pulls through. I'll bump this up, so maybe some breeders here will be able to help you.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I would suggest to call a vet asap to see if they can help the little puppy and give you some insight.


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for your interest. The vets have already been to the house three times. First when the delivery for the 2nd pup had the placenta coming first (the surviving pup) and it 'squirted' out before she arrived. She stated that two pups were stressed but told us to carry on, ie not to take the mother in. On Day 2 the Vet returned and confirmed that the three pups appeared to be thriving and were getting milk from the mother and all had gained weight. All seemed OK. Then when the pup stopped gaining weight the Vet was called again and that is when we started the syringe feeding. We have spoken to them on the phone today and they said to just carry on and the next 48 hours is crucial and would determine the pups future (very much in the balance).


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my...praying this little one makes it!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This forum is full of loving pet owners, but has only a small number of experienced breeders. If you belong to FB there a couple of helpful groups where questions like this would probably receive a lot more potential answers to questions. 

If it were me and I had a puppy not eating, I would probably go to Tube Feeding rather than syringe. While it takes a bit to learn to do it safely, it is a better way to ensure the puppy does not aspirate. 

I am not sure what the yellow might signifiy, but the groups I refer to on FB are pretty amazing with their members' collective years of experience and might be able to give some ideas.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

In humans, there can be meconium (the first stool) released in the amniotic sac which will stain, and I'd imagine that is possible for puppies too. That's a sign of distress that always makes us very concerned-- it can be aspirated into the lungs and cause a ton of problems, even death. If the puppy has any respiratory issues caused from release of meconium and subsequent aspiration, that may be the reason for the lack of strength. I would definitely take Carina's advice about tube feeding.


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Sadly I think your opinion is probably correct. All three surviving pups were delivered in the same state - our local vet saw the first one just after arrival and stated that it was a stressed delivery but made no further observations at that time, other than to come back in the morning, which she did. At that time all three pups looked OK and were feeding from the mother. It was therefore a total shock when two of the pups just died approx 30 hours into life. We have followed instruction and advice from the vets and starting syringe feeding the third puppy which had weakened on day 3 (obviously the strongest of the three pups). It is all starting to make sense now but I am questioning whether the vets should have been more pro-active and certainly alerted us to the warning signs. The surviving pup has just been taken to the vets to see what hope their is. Thank you for your input which has been very helpful. NB: Incidentally better than the Dog Vet on Just Answer (which cost me $30) who was helpful but did not quite get to the bottom line in the way you did.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer: Hope the little one is doing better


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

She is hanging on.... Back to her birth weight of 90 grams today (Day 6) having lost several grams overnight. Feeding her every hour now.. I think we are at the cross-roads, we are trying to get the meconium out of her system. Thanks for your kind message of thoughts.


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Vet has advised us to carry on with syringe feeding - they state that she is too small and young for tube feeding. They did give her a reduced anti-biotic boost.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Babe said:


> Vet has advised us to carry on with syringe feeding - they state that she is too small and young for tube feeding. They did give her a reduced anti-biotic boost.



I can't imagine why they are saying she is too small or too young for tube feeding? I know people with Yorkies and Poms tube feeding 2 ounce newborn puppies. In fact, tube feeding is something I would hope you would not have to do when they are older and bigger. 

Just be very careful with the syringe, the dangers of aspiration at this stage are pretty serious. 

Glad she is showing some improvement. We sure hope that continues.


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Lucky is still fighting for survival on Day 7. Puppy has lost more weight, now 86 grams, less than at birth. She certainly is a fighter - as determined as she can be to survive. (Can tell that through the syringe feeding). Any ideas to get her onto the mother would be very grateful - she doesn't know how to suck, we can sometimes get her latched on but she just won't stay on. She has the motions but no recognition of the teats. We are going to consult another vet re tube feeding.


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Lucky is still fighting on Day 9. She dropped down to below her birth weight on Days 7 and 8. Today she is fractionally up and we really are at the cross-roads. We will update further on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/david.mcgregor.908


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Babe said:


> Lucky is still fighting on Day 9. She dropped down to below her birth weight on Days 7 and 8. Today she is fractionally up and we really are at the cross-roads. We will update further on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/david.mcgregor.908


 I'm glad to here he is still putting up a good fight. You and Lucky are in my thoughts. How is the mama doing?


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you! The mother, Candy, is absolutely fantastic! She is proving to be an amazing dog - she seems to know exactly what is going on, even down to losing the pups she has. We're sure she was nod counting them when she had the three. She has since bonded with the surviving puppy and stares intently at us syringe feeding her. Very occasionally you get a Maltese (usually girls of course) that seem almost human intelligent and she is one. Best Regards


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Day 10 today and Lucky is still hanging on. Weight now 84 grams so not gaining, quite alarming...


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Puppy now down to 78 grams this morning. Has anyone ever known a newborn Puppy to lose weight (about 10%) in the first week or so, any recover? I think in this case the Meconium must have got deep into her system so how can a Miracle happen now...?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry that the puppy isn't thriving. It has to be heartbreaking and a feelings of helplessness. I'll keep your puppy in my prayers.


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Sadly Lucky has passed away on Day 13 through the effects of Meconium. Thanks to those who contributed.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Babe said:


> Sadly Lucky has passed away on Day 13 through the effects of Meconium. Thanks to those who contributed.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Babe said:


> Sadly Lucky has passed away on Day 13 through the effects of Meconium. Thanks to those who contributed.


Oh I'm so sorry that your baby didn't make it. Heartbreaking.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Babe said:


> Sadly Lucky has passed away on Day 13 through the effects of Meconium. Thanks to those who contributed.


I'm so sorry


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so very sorry, its always heartbreaking


----------



## Babe (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for your kind messages. It's amazing how attached you can get to a little creature of only 3 ounces after just 13 days.... she tried so hard to survive.... xx


----------

